# GFO - your experience?



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

Anyone has experience using GFO bulk from reefsupplies.ca?

GFO German High Capacity (http://www.reefsupplies.ca/online-store/Granular-Ferric-Oxyde-Bulk-GFO.html) $24.95/lbs

What's your takes on it if you are using it?

Planning to use it with IM Aquagadget mid size reactor to tackle hair algae that starts to developing in my 4 months old tank.


----------



## Addicted (Jan 1, 2014)

I've used the bulk high capacity GFO from reefsupplies. Works as expected. Didn't have any issues with the quality of the product. 

Your first link is Carbon - I've not had any experience with the ESV carbon. From the various carbon sources I've tried, I like using ROX 0.8 the best. I've tried both the bulk and Vertex versions and have been happy with both.


----------



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

Addicted said:


> I've used the bulk high capacity GFO from reefsupplies. Works as expected. Didn't have any issues with the quality of the product.
> 
> Your first link is Carbon - I've not had any experience with the ESV carbon. From the various carbon sources I've tried, I like using ROX 0.8 the best. I've tried both the bulk and Vertex versions and have been happy with both.


sorry. it is carbon. my mistake. Does the HC GFO from reefsupplies cloud your water? What reactor you are using it with?


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Although i have'nt used GFO made by ESV BUT i have used both kinds meaning the norman GFO which is cheaper (I guess in your case by ESV) and the High Capacity GFO. I did not see big difference between the two to be very honest.


----------



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

is it possible to use carbon and GFO in IM aquagadget mid size reactor? How to separate them in the tube?


----------



## Addicted (Jan 1, 2014)

I've not had any GFO cloud my water. I give it a good rinse before using it. Same with Carbon.

I run them together in a TLF Phosban 150.

I don't know enough about the aquagadget to comment on that, but if it has the capacity for it, I don't see why not. You don't need to separate the carbon and GFO. If you mix them together well enough the carbon will keep the GFO from clumping. Only downside is you will ultimately be refreshing your carbon sooner than needed, as it typically lasts longer than gfo.


----------

